# Fluffy Nigoras!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Bailey gave birth to her kids in the wee hours of the morning! Two adorable little kids, one buckling and one doeling! I will be getting more pictures once the camera is charged up, so here are some cell pictures in the meantime!

BOTH kids have *true blue eyes*! That makes 4/4 kids born out of George blue eyed. I am beginning to wonder if he is homozygous for blue eyes! More breedings will tell for sure. But that would certainly be neat!

Bailey is being a great mother! Very attentive to her kids! Mother and kids are all doing very well!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are fuzzy and adorable. congrats!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! And how cool about the blue eyes!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They are so cute! They seem to look a lot like they're mama, except for the blue eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got back in from taking pictures now that the camera is charged!

The little buckling is a little bigger, and both ears are floppy. The little girl has one floppy ear and one airplane ear. 

They're supermoon kids!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love her expression in the third pic; like she's offended that you're taking pictures or something.:laugh:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

They are soo cute! I think I'm in love! LOL! Congrats


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

All 3 are adorable ! love that curly coat


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're so sweet!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a youtube video of the kidlets nursing! I don't think the little boy's tail every stops flipping!


----------

